# Referente al MM74C922



## xtudioxcreativo (Feb 23, 2012)

Muy buenas a todos, quiero hacer un teclado matricial con pulsadores claro que la matrix es de 4x8. Compre el MM74C922 que es un encoder de 16 key. En su datasheep habla de que es posible hacer una expanción de 32 key.

Lo simulo en proteus pero no me funciona algunos de uds. me pueden ayudar con respecto a esta aplicación, Gracias.

Anexo imagen de la aplicación que deseo realizar.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2012)

xtudioxcreativo dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, quiero hacer un teclado matricial con pulsadores claro que la matrix es de 4x8. Compre el MM74C922 que es un encoder de 16 key. En su datasheep habla de que es posible hacer una expanción de 32 key.
> 
> Lo simulo en proteus pero no me funciona algunos de uds. me pueden ayudar con respecto a esta aplicación, Gracias.
> 
> Anexo imagen de la aplicación que deseo realizar.



¿Qué teclado has empleado en el Proteus?...

El que no te funcione en Proteus no es razón para que te quite el sueño, ese montaje funcionará perfectamente en el "Mundo Real"  .

Sal U2


----------



## xtudioxcreativo (Feb 23, 2012)

No estoy usando un teclado en especifico, te cuento que es un diseño de una serie de pulsadores como se puede apreciar en la imagen que anexo. Este diseño estará conectado a un pic. Ahora quisiera que me diera una opinion referente a lo que quiero realizar. Y otra cosa el deberia de dar una señal en las salidas ABCD del encoder, pero solo realiza una señal en el Data Available.  :cabezon:

Agradeceria que me respondieran. Muchas gracias.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2012)

xtudioxcreativo dijo:


> No estoy usando un teclado en especifico, te cuento que es un diseño de una serie de pulsadores como se puede apreciar en la imagen que anexo. Este diseño estará conectado a un pic. Ahora quisiera que me diera una opinion referente a lo que quiero realizar. Y otra cosa el deberia de dar una señal en las salidas ABCD del encoder, pero solo realiza una señal en el Data Available.  :cabezon:
> 
> Agradeceria que me respondieran. Muchas gracias.



¿Puedes Postear el fichero generado por Proteus? Gracias.

Sal U2


----------



## xtudioxcreativo (Feb 23, 2012)

Si aqui está. 

Gracias


----------



## miguelus (Feb 23, 2012)

xtudioxcreativo dijo:


> Si aqui está.
> 
> Gracias



Bien he visto la simulación y el Proteus se equivoca: confused:.
Hace tiempo realicé un teclado con 32 teclas en lugar de las 48 que propones, y funciona sin problemas, es el mismo circuito que viene en la Hoja de Datos.
Yo creo que, si lo montas, te tiene que funcionar solo veo algo que no gusta, los diodos pra el segundo teclado conéctalos como los del segundo teclado, a la salida de las "Y"

Seguiré investigando, estas cosas raras del Proteus me desconciertan.

Sal U2


----------



## xtudioxcreativo (Feb 23, 2012)

Oye amigo muchas gracias de verdad estoy muy agradecido, si sabes algo referente a este detalle del proteus me informas y asi aprendemos todos de los conocimientos yo mienstras voy a montar el esquema. En mi protoboard. Muchas gracias


----------



## xtudioxcreativo (Mar 7, 2012)

Buenas de nuevo tengo un pequeño detalle referente a mi montaje. Estoy usando pulsadores normalmente abierto porque me lo vendieron por error. Ahora en que puede influir los resultados de mi diseño con respecto a estos pulsadores.

Muchas Gracias y Saludos a todos


----------



## xtudioxcreativo (Abr 8, 2012)

Buenas a todos bueno les comento que realice el diseño en el protoboard y no tuve buenos resultados. Se comporta igual como en el proteus. Si alguien sabe referente a este tema del MM74C922 y su supuesta expansión a 32 teclas se lo agradecería mucho ya que este es parte de un proyecto de grado de la universidad.

Anexo video y fotos del comportamiento que tuvo ese diseño.


----------



## aureliio (Dic 7, 2012)

xtudioxcreativo dijo:


> Muy buenas a todos, quiero hacer un teclado matricial con pulsadores claro que la matrix es de 4x8. Compre el MM74C922 que es un encoder de 16 key. En su datasheep habla de que es posible hacer una expanción de 32 key.
> 
> Lo simulo en proteus pero no me funciona algunos de uds. me pueden ayudar con respecto a esta aplicación, Gracias.
> 
> Anexo imagen de la aplicación que deseo realizar.




hola miguelus, es dificil de encontrar ese integrado?. quedaria muy bien en el proyectode cerradura electronica con pic


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2012)

aureliio dijo:


> hola miguelus, _*es dificil de encontrar ese integrado?*_. quedaria muy bien en el proyectode cerradura electronica con pic



http://witronica.com/tabla_proveedores#mexico


----------



## miguelus (Dic 7, 2012)

Buenos días fogonazo.

La verdad es que desconozco si será fácil o difícil encontrar ese Integrado (74C922) la última vez que lo necesité no tuve problemas en encontrarlo, pero ahora mismo he visto por Internet que  en Madrid, lo tienen en Conectrol y en E-Merchan..

Aunque es muy (muy) antiguo aún está plenamente vigente.
Supongo que simularlo por medio de un Pic no será muy complejo

Sal U2


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 7, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Buenos días fogonazo.


Buenos días. 


> . . .La verdad es que desconozco si será fácil o difícil encontrar ese Integrado (74C922) la última vez que lo necesité no tuve problemas en encontrarlo, pero ahora mismo he visto por Internet que  en Madrid, lo tienen en Conectrol y en E-Merchan..
> 
> Aunque es muy (muy) antiguo aún está plenamente vigente.
> Supongo que simularlo por medio de un Pic no será muy complejo



Tuviste suerte, cuando se me ocurrió emplearlo "Nunca" lo conseguí . . .  

Si lo he visto, pero cuando no lo necesite  

Como tampoco pude conseguir un contador de 4 etapas completo, drivers incluidos,  monochip (MM74C926N ), de la misma generación.

Por estas latitudes se supone que los tiene a la venta www.dicomse.com.ar/ aunque a un precio "Exorbitante"

Si bien ambos son IC´s muy prácticos, yo *NO* contaría con ellos para un di*$$$*eño.


----------



## MrCarlos (Dic 8, 2012)

Hola 

Analizando el circuito que adjuntó xtudioxcreativo en su mensaje #5 Fechado: 23/Feb/2012 encontré algunas cosas por mejorar en aquél circuito.

La fuente que se ve en la parte superior del esquema, si no se mejora estaría desgastando las baterías innecesariamente.
Creo que el Diodo Zener no es necesario.
El voltaje de entrada es muy alto.

Al respecto del MM74C922 al parecer las entradas X’s no pueden drenar la corriente de las Y’s cuando hay más de un grupo de 16 botones.
Esto se nota en la simulación porque la Salida Y correspondiente al botón que se presione no se hace color azul sino gris, indicando que hay un nivel lógico indefinido.
A consecuencia de esto, tampoco la señal de salida DA se hace nivel alto quedando también a un nivel Indefinido.

Además de que el Vf de los Diodos conectados a las entradas Y’s no deja que el nivel lógico sea efectivamente bajo sino que se queda a un nivel indefinido. Para el tercer grupo de botones hay 2 Diodos en serie.

Tal vez esto ocurra también al armar ese circuito en la realidad.
Para solucionarlo agregué unas compuertas del tipo Buffer a las salidas de las X’s. uno para cada grupo de 16 Botones.

Los diodos mencionados los conecté directamente a las entradas Y’s.
De esa forma ya dio señales de vida el circuito.

Para los que quieran experimentar con el MM74C922 ahí está el circuito. Y, para los que quieran incorporar ese MM74C922 a su diseño ahí tienen ese circuito que se pudiera mejorar.

Hay otros temas donde se discute también de este IC MM74C922 pero no de su funcionamiento sino de algunos parámetros.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------

